
Kopia Hits v0.5 – Encrypted, Deduplicated, and Compressed Backups - ntolia
https://kopia.io/
======
badrelmers
I love this, I was deciding between restic, duplicati, bup, duplicacy, borg,
duplicity, but I was not satisfied, this app seems to bring all the beautiful
options of those apps into one app.

here are my cons about those apps:

restic : no gui, but I love it

duplicati : only web ui and difficult to navigate snapshots, but I love it

bup : no gui, python, but I love it

duplicacy: paid gui

borg: could not build it in windows

Thank you for sharing this excellent app

------
ntolia
Kopia announced the 0.5 release of Kopia! This is a big milestone on the way
to an upcoming 1.0 release. Apart from pluggable compression, deduplication,
and encryption, this release includes expanded object storage support and an
easy-to-use UI. Feedback welcome!

